# Any news on the ID.4 AWD?



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

VW has had my order (not just reservation) deposit since Mar for a AWD Pro S. However, it has been months since I have heard anything from VW about it.

For the first couple months after my reservation deposit, VW sent lots of e-mail that seemed to be trying to keep people who have put down money engaged and excited about their upcoming purchase. Then order deposit time came and they seemed to just lump folks ordering AWD ones with 1st edition buyers. First, they insisted on order deposits for AWD vehicles that would be delivered months from then as the same time as they were taking order deposits on vehicles that would be delivered soon. Once the order deposit was received, they sent confirmation letters that mentioned that the person making the deposit would be receiving their vehicle "soon", even though it was months away for folks with deposits on AWD ID.4s.

I have seen a few in the wild, including a RWD Pro S awaiting delivery last week when I went to the dealer to get parts for my GTI.

Given what VW has at stake with this vehicle, you would think that they want to keep folks who have given VW deposits engaged. But, we are talking about VW, aren't we?


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Did your dealer email you about your order confirmation? They'd probably have the best information on where it's at in the queue. You're basically waiting for step 2 though where you finalize the order and put down the additional $400 deposit before it goes into production.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a common lament as VW is far less than ideally communicative with orders, both online and dealership. But USA-bound AWD models are finally in factory production so things should speed up from here on.









I have a delivery date for my AWD!


Is the Cicero going to West or East coast? Don't know until PWL updates, but it's previous route was East coast (Halifax, Davisville, Houston, Veracruz).




www.vwidtalk.com






tipo158 said:


> ...
> Given what VW has at stake with this vehicle, you would think that they want to keep folks who have given VW deposits engaged. But, we are talking about VW, aren't we?


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

ND40oz said:


> Did your dealer email you about your order confirmation? They'd probably have the best information on where it's at in the queue. You're basically waiting for step 2 though where you finalize the order and put down the additional $400 deposit before it goes into production.


The short answer is "yes", my dealer did email me.

And you seem to have missed where I said that I paid both the reservation ($100) and order ($400) deposits.

I have given up on getting any info from the dealer. There was an event at the dealer last Dec for reservation holders to spend 15 min with one of the European spec demonstrators that was making the rounds then. The dealer was giving out photocopies of the options sheet (which I scanned and posted - https://www.snowmoose.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/VW-ID4-OptionList.pdf). No driving. And the infotainment was not working. And, they were running behind schedule and tried to make up for it by cutting our time with the car short.

In Feb/Mar, I got e-mail indicating that we needed to convert our reservation to an order in two weeks. Given the lack of info being provided, I was considering pulling my deposit. A couple days after the deadline without me placing an order, I was contacted by the dealer. I told them that I was hesitant to order a vehicle that I hadn't even seen driven, let alone drove myself. They said that they had a First Edition that I could drive and I scheduled to come by the next day. When I showed up, they took my drivers license and insurance info and gave me the keys. I drove it for about 30-40 min. I got back to the dealer with questions but no one was there that could answer them. I placed the order after I got home, but noticed that the delivery window had slipped a few months (to about what I expected when I placed the reservation, given my previous experience with VW).

This dealer was particularly nice with a service issue on my GTI, so I felt I owed them the ID.4 sale (and the nearby VW dealer were jerks when doing the paperwork when I bought the GTI). But they keep dropping the ball here.


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Herbert Diess
Scott Keogh

I am fan of Volkswagen and we have enjoyed you vehicles from the beginning. From my first 1958 Karmen Ghia convertible to our 21 window bus and as new as (2) Beetle Diesel convertibles.
I have visited your factory in Germany two times. So we would LOVE to see your company Success in America with the new ID4. If you and your company want to change the old thinking of Volkswagen you need to hear your audience. If your company is interested in making a WOW factor for the new ID4. As this is the most important car for Volkswagen has ever introduced besides the bug. I my self and hundreds of thousands of others only make a suggestion to make this rollout to be something incredibly special. (Better than anybody else) I have made two reservations for your new ID4 last year probably one of the first to give a reservation for the all wheel drive. As my good conscience tells me it’s going to be a great car but it lacks the excitement that this vehicle should have. Meaning it would be wonderful for your company to offer honey yellow red‘s blues greens interesting colors to give it that excitement that Volkswagen is known for. My German friends have so many better options. For instance colors that people can get excited about. Even with a simple color of honey yellow or Sky blue or ? the colors of Volkswagen used in 60s & 70s 
Matrix lights or which is most important for safety is Heads Up Display and DCC 
(URGENT) this is available in Germany please care about the Americans as much is the German market and you will succeed beyond your wildest dreams. Give options we would pay for them. If you went to 31 flavors ice cream and only one flavor that company wouldn’t be in business today options are important
1.sport seats with Massage
2.Sport Seats with leather on the outside microfiber inside
3.21 inch wheels

Heat pump
Heads up display(important)
Honey yellow
Matrix light
DCC (change the suspension style)I would gladly purchase these items immediately. If I can’t do that can I do a European delivery and have it sent to California.
P.S. If the ID for it is as important as re-building the company because of the diesel gate incidence as I had two machines please give the Americans the same options as Euro/Germany and you will succeed the The world over and US will be grateful . Again I will not order my car unless it has HEADS UP DISPLAY, DCC, HEAR PUMP EXCITING BRIGHT COLORS (honey yellow as an example)

I would like to know Volkswagen’s thoughts please confirm on this
Thank you 🙏 Volkswagen & Herbert Diess & Scott Keogh
Sincerely your
Mark


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

tipo158 said:


> The short answer is "yes", my dealer did email me.
> 
> And you seem to have missed where I said that I paid both the reservation ($100) and order ($400) deposits.


Sorry, I glossed over that and lumped it into the reservation payment.



tipo158 said:


> I have given up on getting any info from the dealer. There was an event at the dealer last Dec for reservation holders to spend 15 min with one of the European spec demonstrators that was making the rounds then. The dealer was giving out photocopies of the options sheet (which I scanned and posted - https://www.snowmoose.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/VW-ID4-OptionList.pdf). No driving. And the infotainment was not working. And, they were running behind schedule and tried to make up for it by cutting our time with the car short.
> 
> In Feb/Mar, I got e-mail indicating that we needed to convert our reservation to an order in two weeks. Given the lack of info being provided, I was considering pulling my deposit. A couple days after the deadline without me placing an order, I was contacted by the dealer. I told them that I was hesitant to order a vehicle that I hadn't even seen driven, let alone drove myself. They said that they had a First Edition that I could drive and I scheduled to come by the next day. When I showed up, they took my drivers license and insurance info and gave me the keys. I drove it for about 30-40 min. I got back to the dealer with questions but no one was there that could answer them. I placed the order after I got home, but noticed that the delivery window had slipped a few months (to about what I expected when I placed the reservation, given my previous experience with VW).
> 
> This dealer was particularly nice with a service issue on my GTI, so I felt I owed them the ID.4 sale (and the nearby VW dealer were jerks when doing the paperwork when I bought the GTI). But they keep dropping the ball here.


Once you've actually ordered the vehicle you'd think they'd have a production slot lined up at the very least and could give you timeline. They'll probably chalk it up to the component shortage and tell you they don't know though. I'm not holding my breath on my order and am actively shopping for other vehicles in the meantime.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Although as cited difficult info to dealership obtain, once the vehicle has a commission number it is slotted by production control for factory build. 
btw: the commission number is also used as the Car-Net activation number upon delivery (number listed on 'Monroney' window sticker in USA).
Once the VIN is assigned the dealership should certainly be able to pass along more info, but again .... 


ND40oz said:


> ...
> Once you've actually ordered the vehicle you'd think they'd have a production slot lined up at the very least and could give you timeline. They'll probably chalk it up to the component shortage and tell you they don't know though. I'm not holding my breath on my order and am actively shopping for other vehicles in the meantime.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

I just checked the ID.4 reservation site in a long time. The "estimated pick-up" window for my car is now "Sept 2021 - Oct 2021". I last looked at it (in May?) and it was "Oct 2021 - Dec 2021".

Given that it is now mid-Sept, I somehow doubt it will be available for pickup this month, given that it is not yet "Leaving the Factory".

I am surprised that I haven't received some kind of identifier that I can to track its progress through the factory. I have been on the factory tour at Wolfsburg and that level of tracking is used in production and could be exposed to customers.


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Herbert Diess
Scott Keogh

I am fan of Volkswagen and we have enjoyed you vehicles from the beginning. From my first 1958 Karmen Ghia convertible to our 21 window bus and as new as (2) Beetle Diesel convertibles.
I have visited your factory in Germany two times. So we would LOVE to see your company Success in America with the new ID4. If you and your company want to change the old thinking of Volkswagen you need to hear your audience. If your company is interested in making a WOW factor for the new ID4. As this is the most important car for Volkswagen has ever introduced besides the bug. I my self and hundreds of thousands of others only make a suggestion to make this rollout to be something incredibly special. (Better than anybody else) I have made two reservations for your new ID4 last year probably one of the first to give a reservation for the all wheel drive. As my good conscience tells me it’s going to be a great car but it lacks the excitement that this vehicle should have. Meaning it would be wonderful for your company to offer honey yellow red‘s blues greens interesting colors to give it that excitement that Volkswagen is known for. My German friends have so many better options. For instance colors that people can get excited about. Even with a simple color of honey yellow or Sky blue or ? the colors of Volkswagen used in 60s & 70s 
Matrix lights or which is most important for safety is Heads Up Display and DCC 
(URGENT) this is available in Germany please care about the Americans as much is the German market and you will succeed beyond your wildest dreams. Give options we would pay for them. If you went to 31 flavors ice cream and only one flavor that company wouldn’t be in business today options are important
1.sport seats with Massage
2.Sport Seats with leather on the outside microfiber inside
3.21 inch wheels

Heat pump
Heads up display(important)
Honey yellow & Stonewashed Blue Metallic Black (urgent)
Matrix light
DCC (change the suspension style)
negative ion for air-conditioning 
I would gladly purchase these items immediately. If I can’t do that can I do a European delivery and have it sent to California.
Bigger battery China 85 kW ID.4 Crozz
P.S. If the ID for it is as important as re-building the company because of the diesel gate incidence as I had two machines please give the Americans the same options as Euro/Germany and you will succeed the The world over and US will be grateful . Again I will not order my car unless it has HEADS UP DISPLAY, DCC, HEAR PUMP EXCITING BRIGHT COLORS (honey yellow as an example)

I would like to know Volkswagen’s thoughts please confirm on this
Thank you 🙏 Volkswagen & Herbert Diess & Scott Keogh
Sincerely your
Mark Epstein


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Please write letters to Herbert Diess CEO Volkswagen [email protected]
Asking why North America does not get great options like Europe and China request all the options that you would like and send it to him direct to this email also let other people in the forum know about this your word matters


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

This is kinda thread-jacking the thread that I started, but ...

Anyone who has a history with VW in the US as long as you claim should know that VWOA usually doesn't care what VW enthusiasts want. They are trying to reach the mass market.

FWIW, my plan is to buy the bits from Europe to make my ID.4 AWD into a ID.4 GTX. And see if I can change those haptic touch buttons on the steering wheel to regular buttons from current VWs.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

How many times, even in the same thread, are you going to post your [poorly drafted] letter? At least have someone properly edit it for you. It's making what may be a good faith attempt on your part appear as repetitive Spam!

And again, it's VW of America who makes marketing decisions for the USA.


1eppyranch1 said:


> Herbert Diess
> Scott Keogh
> 
> I am fan of Volkswagen and we have enjoyed you vehicles from the beginning. From my first 1958 Karmen Ghia convertible to our 21 window bus and as new as (2) Beetle Diesel convertibles.
> ...


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Looks like this is the current timeline from placing your order, ie putting down the additional $400 deposit.



> If you reserved a rear‑wheel‑drive ID.4, you can expect to receive your vehicle *3 to 4 months* from the time you lock your order and place a one‑time, fully‑refundable $400 vehicle deposit*. If you reserved an all‑wheel‑drive ID.4, you can expect to receive your vehicle *6 to 8 months* from this time. Keep your eye out for regular email updates on the progress of your ID.4 throughout production and delivery.


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Huey52 said:


> How many times, even in the same thread, are you going to post your [poorly drafted] letter? At least have someone properly edit it for you. It's making what may be a good faith attempt on your part appear as repetitive Spam!
> 
> And again, it's VW of America who makes marketing decisions for the USA.





tipo158 said:


> This is kinda thread-jacking the thread that I started, but ...
> 
> Anyone who has a history with VW in the US as long as you claim should know that VWOA usually doesn't care what VW enthusiasts want. They are trying to reach the mass market.
> 
> FWIW, my plan is to buy the bits from Europe to make my ID.4 AWD into a ID.4 GTX. And see if I can change those haptic touch buttons on the steering wheel to regular buttons from current VWs.


My intentions are only good so we can have better options


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Noted. Please therefore imho apply those good intentions where they can do the most good. A well written corporate letter to VW of America and/or in this ID case an email to [email protected]

Also written communication via your dealership, as did I at my 60-day check back.

ONE discrete thread of your own would be best, again imho.









1eppyranch1 said:


> My intentions are only good so we can have better options


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

Just got word from VW that my ID.4 AWD is leaving the factory ...


----------



## Angelpich (Oct 5, 2021)

Some dealers got the AWD ID.4 already


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

Is that sitting on a lot unsold? VW updated the "estimated pickup" date of my "Leaving the factory" (as of Saturday) car to be Nov-Dec.


----------



## Angelpich (Oct 5, 2021)

tipo158 said:


> Is that sitting on a lot unsold? VW updated the "estimated pickup" date of my "Leaving the factory" (as of Saturday) car to be Nov-Dec.


it was there for days waiting for the guy to pick it up. If it really says nov-dec then I’m sure you have the Vin and your electrify America code. If you don’t then ask your sells person or the EV specialist. Many people are having a hard time finding the code because the lazy salesperson doesn’t know where it is either.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

Last Friday, before I got the "Leaving the Factory" e-mail, it had said "Sep 2021 - Oct 2021" as the Estimated Pickup window.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

Asked the sales contact at my selected dealer and got this. I thought others might be interested in this info on how ID.4s are being brought over.

“Currently your ID 4 is aboard a transit ship leaving Emden, Germany and headed for the Port of Houston, Texas. Once your vehicle arrives in the port it will receive any remaining VW installed options and then be placed on a train. The total delivery cycle from the factory is about 8 to 9 weeks so my best estimate is late November to mid-December for delivery. We have an improved ability to track the ID 4's once they arrive in Houston as the logistics transfers from factory control to North American VW. Once your ID 4 is on the train we can begin to discuss specifics as the final vehicle data should be loaded in our dealer system at that point. Until then we can update you on the status as it moves through the transit process.”


----------



## -SBK- (Oct 7, 2021)

tipo158 said:


> Asked the sales contact at my selected dealer and got this. I thought others might be interested in this info on how ID.4s are being brought over.
> 
> “Currently your ID 4 is aboard a transit ship leaving Emden, Germany and headed for the Port of Houston, Texas. Once your vehicle arrives in the port it will receive any remaining VW installed options and then be placed on a train. The total delivery cycle from the factory is about 8 to 9 weeks so my best estimate is late November to mid-December for delivery. We have an improved ability to track the ID 4's once they arrive in Houston as the logistics transfers from factory control to North American VW. Once your ID 4 is on the train we can begin to discuss specifics as the final vehicle data should be loaded in our dealer system at that point. Until then we can update you on the status as it moves through the transit process.”


Thanks for sharing what you have been able to find out. I also have an AWD ordered and waiting any info. I was wondering when you 'Locked' your order so I can get an idea when to hope for my manufacture info. I locked in mine on 6/22.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

-SBK- said:


> Thanks for sharing what you have been able to find out. I also have an AWD ordered and waiting any info. I was wondering when you 'Locked' your order so I can get an idea when to hope for my manufacture info. I locked in mine on 6/22.


Locked my order on 3/23.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

Update: just got email from VW indicating that our ID.4 has arrived in the US.

So, the timeline has been:
ID.4 Pro S AWD
Reserved - 9/25/2020
Ordered - 3/21/2021
Left factory - 10/2/2021
Arrived in US - 12/22/2021


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

For those just getting interested in the ID.4, I reserved mine 2021-11-25 and just received an update they're converting the 2021 outstanding reservations to 2022 model year vehicles with an estimated delivery of June 2021.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VWNDAHS said:


> For those just getting interested in the ID.4, I reserved mine 2021-11-25 and just received an update they're converting the 2021 outstanding reservations to 2022 model year vehicles with an estimated delivery of June 2021.


2022's are being delivered 6 months ago?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2022's are being delivered 6 months ago?


doah, 2022. Every year is the same now .

Hopefully they’ll have the bidirectional charging update already!


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

tipo158 said:


> Update: just got email from VW indicating that our ID.4 has arrived in the US.
> 
> So, the timeline has been:
> ID.4 Pro S AWD
> ...


I contacted my dealer contact to get more info. He confirmed that the vehicle is at the Port of Houston. He said that it is taking about 10 days to clear customs before it can start its train ride to Seattle. The train ride is estimated to take 3 weeks. Then 2 days at the dealer for PDI. So, end of January was his guess, but he had low confidence in the guess.


----------



## Dscot8r! (Dec 12, 2009)

tipo158 said:


> I contacted my dealer contact to get more info. He confirmed that the vehicle is at the Port of Houston. He said that it is taking about 10 days to clear customs before it can start its train ride to Seattle. The train ride is estimated to take 3 weeks. Then 2 days at the dealer for PDI. So, end of January was his guess, but he had low confidence in the guess.


Sucks that it's taking so long for yours to get to you. We absolutely love it, and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

It is now six weeks since I was informed that my ID.4 arrived at the Port of Houston. Still no word on when I will be able to take delivery of my car. Meanwhile most of the local VW dealer inventories now include AWD Pro Ss.

I guess dealers need their mark-up opportunities before the people who put down money 16 months ago and are getting their cars later than they were told they would be getting them get their cars.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

They must have seen my note above from yesterday because I got the "Prepare for Purchase" e-mail this evening.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

I got my car today. So, reserved on 25 Sep 2020, ordered on 19 Mar 2021, and received on 5 Feb 2022.

I asked multiple people about how long the wait is if ordered today. The answers ranged from 6 months to a year.


----------



## sleyva408 (Dec 18, 2021)

tipo158 said:


> VW has had my order (not just reservation) deposit since Mar for a AWD Pro S. However, it has been months since I have heard anything from VW about it.
> 
> For the first couple months after my reservation deposit, VW sent lots of e-mail that seemed to be trying to keep people who have put down money engaged and excited about their upcoming purchase. Then order deposit time came and they seemed to just lump folks ordering AWD ones with 1st edition buyers. First, they insisted on order deposits for AWD vehicles that would be delivered months from then as the same time as they were taking order deposits on vehicles that would be delivered soon. Once the order deposit was received, they sent confirmation letters that mentioned that the person making the deposit would be receiving their vehicle "soon", even though it was months away for folks with deposits on AWD ID.4s.
> 
> ...


The


tipo158 said:


> Asked the sales contact at my selected dealer and got this. I thought others might be interested in this info on how ID.4s are being brought over.
> 
> “Currently your ID 4 is aboard a transit ship leaving Emden, Germany and headed for the Port of Houston, Texas. Once your vehicle arrives in the port it will receive any remaining VW installed options and then be placed on a train. The total delivery cycle from the factory is about 8 to 9 weeks so my best estimate is late November to mid-December for delivery. We have an improved ability to track the ID 4's once they arrive in Houston as the logistics transfers from factory control to North American VW. Once your ID 4 is on the train we can begin to discuss specifics as the final vehicle data should be loaded in our dealer system at that point. Until then we can update you on the status as it moves through the transit process.”


I work for Capitol VW. I have been with VW for 12 years. Per the Reservation Rep I spoke to on the phone AWD wait time is 6-8 mo wait time. Our first AWD deliveries the Reservation holders waited 15 months. We are down to 12 month wait time for AWD models. 

Email me [email protected]


----------



## jimk151 (Apr 5, 2021)

tipo158 said:


> VW has had my order (not just reservation) deposit since Mar for a AWD Pro S. However, it has been months since I have heard anything from VW about it.
> 
> For the first couple months after my reservation deposit, VW sent lots of e-mail that seemed to be trying to keep people who have put down money engaged and excited about their upcoming purchase. Then order deposit time came and they seemed to just lump folks ordering AWD ones with 1st edition buyers. First, they insisted on order deposits for AWD vehicles that would be delivered months from then as the same time as they were taking order deposits on vehicles that would be delivered soon. Once the order deposit was received, they sent confirmation letters that mentioned that the person making the deposit would be receiving their vehicle "soon", even though it was months away for folks with deposits on AWD ID.4s.
> 
> ...


Received ours on April 30, 2022 after making the reservation in April 2021.


----------

